
ProtonMail founder: Apple uses monopoly to “hold all of us hostage” - pabo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/08/protonmail-founder-apple-uses-monopoly-to-hold-all-of-us-hostage/
======
bzb3
Buy an Android then.

~~~
agdtdudhegsjhs
But then Google

~~~
TomMarius
A Google Pixel is one of the easiest flashable devices, and one of the few
devices you can securely use GrapheneOS with.

~~~
agdtdudhegsjhs
Regular people won’t do that though, protonmail isn’t worried about the savvy
hacker scenario, but the simple consumer

